# March 2008 Pool #3 Winner



## pnoon

*Payment Delivery Rules - All Players Please Read!!!*
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=130443

7 . . . . . . The Dakotan

Seanohue.......
field.......
tedrodgerscpa.....
emelbee..........
jaycarla.........
smokeyscotch.............
reggiebuckeye....
jovenhut........
DBall&#8230;...
Smoked...........
VegasSmoker...
woops........
CareP.......
The Dakotan........


----------



## gocowboys

I refuse to send Jeff any cigars. Just kidding man. Congrats. I guess I will have to get something togther to send you.


----------



## jovenhut

congrats on the Lottery Win


----------



## woops

Congrats! Lucky number 7!


----------



## The Dakotan

I WON!!!!!!!!!!!! I can't believe this! I never win anything!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Perfect timing ... one day I get a job, the next I win the lottery. The stars are aligned!!!! 

I'll PM everyone tomorrow. I need some sleep.


----------



## The Dakotan

reggiebuckeye said:


> I refuse to send Jeff any cigars. Just kidding man. Congrats. I guess I will have to get something togther to send you.


hmmm. i'm not sure about this "winning" the lottery thing.


----------



## smokeyscotch

Congrats, Bro! You are now a cigarillionaire. Shoot me that addy and I'll get those babies out to you.:tu


----------



## jaycarla

Congrats on the win! Good old number 7!


----------



## The Dakotan

I've PMed everyone.


----------



## DBall

Nice... :tu

Leaving tomorrow.

Delivery Confirmation™ Label Number: 0103 8555 7493 5877 9259


----------



## emelbee

Congrats on the lottery win! I'll get something out to you soon.


----------



## CareP

Congratulations Dakotan...a nice way to start off the spring. Thanks for the addy PM. Winnings going out DC 0305 1720 0001 8198 8667.


----------



## The Dakotan

Seanohue....... acknowledged
field.......
tedrodgerscpa.....
emelbee.......... acknowledged
jaycarla......... acknowledged
smokeyscotch............. acknowledged
reggiebuckeye.... acknowledged
jovenhut........ acknowledged
DBall&#8230;...DCN: 0103 8555 7493 5877 9259
Smoked...........
VegasSmoker...
woops........ acknowledged
CareP.......DCN: 0305 1720 0001 8198 8667.
The Dakotan........Lucky SOB


----------



## jaycarla

Incoming!

DC#0103 8555 7494 2186 0181

Congrats again.:tu


----------



## emelbee

smokes en route
dc # 0103 8555 7494 4274 9885


----------



## pnoon

The Dakotan said:


> Seanohue....... acknowledged



I don't see Sean's post in the thread.


----------



## tedrodgerscpa

Congrats on the win!

That's so money....

Headin' out this week!


----------



## The Dakotan

Seanohue....... 
field.......
tedrodgerscpa..... acknowledged
emelbee.......... DCN: 0103 8555 7494 4274 9885
jaycarla......... DCN: 0103 8555 7494 2186 0181
smokeyscotch............. acknowledged
reggiebuckeye.... acknowledged
jovenhut........ acknowledged
DBall&#8230;...DCN: 0103 8555 7493 5877 9259
Smoked...........
VegasSmoker...
woops........ acknowledged
CareP.......DCN: 0305 1720 0001 8198 8667
The Dakotan........Lucky SOB

Sorry, Peter. Sean acknowledged in a PM but hasn't posted in the thread. I de-greened him.


----------



## field

The Dakotan said:


> ... one day *I get a job*, the next I win the ......


Jeff, CONGRATS my friend. And nice job on the lotto too!!! Goods heading out tomorrow, will post DC.

NICE WORK!


----------



## Seanohue

pnoon said:


> I don't see Sean's post in the thread.


We have this whole telepathy thing going...it gets complicated sometimes :tu

Jeff, I'll have yours out when I get back from FL.


----------



## Smoked

I actually had a bomb planned for so this works out great. I have some fantastic stogies picked out just for you.


----------



## The Dakotan

field said:


> Jeff, CONGRATS my friend. And nice job on the lotto too!!! Goods heading out tomorrow, will post DC.
> NICE WORK!


Thanks, Critch. Yeah, it's been a crazy week!



Seanohue said:


> We have this whole telepathy thing going...it gets complicated sometimes :tu
> 
> Jeff, I'll have yours out when I get back from FL.


haha. that sounds great!



Smoked said:


> I actually had a bomb planned for so this works out great. I have some fantastic stogies picked out just for you.


oh no!! :hn


----------



## The Dakotan

Seanohue....... acknowledged
field....... acknowledged
tedrodgerscpa..... acknowledged
emelbee.......... DCN: 0103 8555 7494 4274 9885
jaycarla......... DCN: 0103 8555 7494 2186 0181
smokeyscotch............. acknowledged
reggiebuckeye.... acknowledged
jovenhut........ acknowledged
DBall&#8230;...DCN: 0103 8555 7493 5877 9259
Smoked........... acknowledged
VegasSmoker...
woops........ acknowledged
CareP.......DCN: 0305 1720 0001 8198 8667
The Dakotan........Lucky SOB


----------



## field

WOOHOO! 0103 8555 7493 9146 7847 :tu

On their way Jeff!


----------



## The Dakotan

Seanohue....... acknowledged
field....... DCN: 0103 8555 7493 9146 7847
tedrodgerscpa..... acknowledged
emelbee.......... DCN: 0103 8555 7494 4274 9885
jaycarla......... DCN: 0103 8555 7494 2186 0181
smokeyscotch............. acknowledged
reggiebuckeye.... acknowledged
jovenhut........ DCN: 0413 1797 9250 3303 7497
DBall&#8230;...DCN: 0103 8555 7493 5877 9259
Smoked........... acknowledged
VegasSmoker...
woops........ acknowledged
CareP.......DCN: 0305 1720 0001 8198 8667
The Dakotan........Lucky SOB


----------



## Vegas Smoker

Congrats on the win, will get a set of smokes out ASAP.


----------



## The Dakotan

I received one other package today but don't know who it's from. Last name is Elen. Who are you?!?!?!

Seanohue....... acknowledged
field....... Received! Thanks! Smoking the PSD4 right now! 
tedrodgerscpa..... acknowledged
emelbee.......... DCN: 0103 8555 7494 4274 9885
jaycarla......... DCN: 0103 8555 7494 2186 0181
smokeyscotch............. acknowledged
reggiebuckeye.... acknowledged
jovenhut........ DCN: 0413 1797 9250 3303 7497
DBall&#8230;...Received! Thanks! I've been wanting to try a Cabaiguan!
Smoked........... acknowledged
VegasSmoker...acknowledged
woops........ acknowledged
CareP.......DCN: 0305 1720 0001 8198 8667
The Dakotan........Lucky SOB


----------



## DBall

The Dakotan said:


> DBall&#8230;...Received! Thanks! I've been wanting to try a Cabaiguan!


Glad I did something right... :tu


----------



## The Dakotan

DBall said:


> Glad I did something right... :tu


Hey, it's a lottery! Sending me "free" cigars is doing something right! :ss


----------



## tedrodgerscpa

Pssstttt...

The secret number is 0103 8555 7494 9887 2742

Dont' tell ANYONE :tu


----------



## The Dakotan

Seanohue....... acknowledged
field....... Received! Thanks! Smoking the PSD4 right now! 
tedrodgerscpa..... DCN: 0103 8555 7494 9887 2742
emelbee.......... Received! Damn, what a selection! 
jaycarla......... Received! Thanks! 
smokeyscotch............. acknowledged
reggiebuckeye.... acknowledged
jovenhut........ Received! Thanks!
DBall&#8230;...Received! Thanks! I've been wanting to try a Cabaiguan!
Smoked........... acknowledged
VegasSmoker...acknowledged
woops........ acknowledged
CareP.......Received! Thanks! 
The Dakotan........Lucky SOB


----------



## The Dakotan

I must admit that I've been very surprised by the incredible cigars everyone has been sending! Thanks!

Seanohue....... acknowledged
field....... Received! Thanks! Smoking the PSD4 right now! 
tedrodgerscpa..... Received! Wow! 
emelbee.......... Received! Damn, what a selection! 
jaycarla......... Received! Thanks! 
smokeyscotch............. acknowledged
reggiebuckeye.... acknowledged
jovenhut........ Received! Thanks!
DBall&#8230;...Received! Thanks! I've been wanting to try a Cabaiguan!
Smoked........... acknowledged
VegasSmoker...acknowledged
woops........ acknowledged
CareP.......Received! Thanks! 
The Dakotan........Lucky SOB


----------



## Seanohue

Jeff-san: 0103 8555 7494 7116 8374


----------



## The Dakotan

I must admit that I've been very surprised by the incredible cigars everyone has been sending! Thanks!

Seanohue....... DCN: 0103 8555 7494 7116 8374
field....... Received! Thanks! Smoking the PSD4 right now! 
tedrodgerscpa..... Received! Wow! 
emelbee.......... Received! Damn, what a selection! 
jaycarla......... Received! Thanks! 
smokeyscotch............. acknowledged
reggiebuckeye.... acknowledged
jovenhut........ Received! Thanks!
DBall&#8230;...Received! Thanks! I've been wanting to try a Cabaiguan!
Smoked........... acknowledged
VegasSmoker...acknowledged
woops........ acknowledged
CareP.......Received! Thanks! 
The Dakotan........Lucky SOB


----------



## The Dakotan

I must admit that I've been very surprised by the incredible cigars everyone has been sending! Thanks!

Seanohue....... Received! Holy crap! My lottery winnings or a bomb?!?!? :ss
field....... Received! Thanks! Smoking the PSD4 right now! 
tedrodgerscpa..... Received! Wow! 
emelbee.......... Received! Damn, what a selection! 
jaycarla......... Received! Thanks! 
smokeyscotch............. acknowledged
reggiebuckeye.... acknowledged
jovenhut........ Received! Thanks!
DBall&#8230;...Received! Thanks! I've been wanting to try a Cabaiguan!
Smoked........... acknowledged
VegasSmoker...acknowledged
woops........ acknowledged
CareP.......Received! Thanks! 
The Dakotan........Lucky SOB[/QUOTE]


----------



## Smoked

I just got it out today so it probably won't show up on USPS.COM till tomorrow. 

0307 0020 0005 1618 2416


----------



## The Dakotan

I must admit that I've been very surprised by the incredible cigars everyone has been sending! Thanks!

Seanohue....... Received! Holy crap! My lottery winnings or a bomb?!?!? :ss
field....... Received! Thanks! Smoking the PSD4 right now! 
tedrodgerscpa..... Received! Wow! 
emelbee.......... Received! Damn, what a selection! 
jaycarla......... Received! Thanks! 
smokeyscotch............. acknowledged
reggiebuckeye.... acknowledged
jovenhut........ Received! Thanks!
DBall&#8230;...Received! Thanks! I've been wanting to try a Cabaiguan!
Smoked........... DCN: 0307 0020 0005 1618 2416
VegasSmoker...acknowledged
woops........ acknowledged
CareP.......Received! Thanks! 
The Dakotan........Lucky SOB


----------



## smokeyscotch

Hey, Jeff! Got it out to you yesterday. Congrats again, man. Hope you like the sticks!

DC# 0103 8555 7494 3304 5033

:tu


----------



## The Dakotan

I must admit that I've been very impressed by the incredible cigars everyone has been sending! Thanks!

Seanohue....... Received! Holy crap! My lottery winnings or a bomb?!?!? :ss
field....... Received! Thanks! Smoking the PSD4 right now! 
tedrodgerscpa..... Received! Wow! 
emelbee.......... Received! Damn, what a selection! 
jaycarla......... Received! Thanks! 
smokeyscotch............. DCN: 0103 8555 7494 3304 5033
reggiebuckeye.... acknowledged
jovenhut........ Received! Thanks!
DBall&#8230;...Received! Thanks! I've been wanting to try a Cabaiguan!
Smoked........... Received! You are out of control! Thanks! 
VegasSmoker...acknowledged
woops........ acknowledged
CareP.......Received! Thanks! 
The Dakotan........Lucky SOB


----------



## Vegas Smoker

Jeff,

On the way.

D/C#9101 8052 1368 3020 1141 06

Stephen


----------



## The Dakotan

Seanohue....... Received! Holy crap! My lottery winnings or a bomb?!?!? :ss
field....... Received! Thanks! Smoking the PSD4 right now! 
tedrodgerscpa..... Received! Wow! 
emelbee.......... Received! Damn, what a selection! 
jaycarla......... Received! Thanks! 
smokeyscotch.............Received! Thanks! Great selection!
reggiebuckeye.... acknowledged
jovenhut........ Received! Thanks!
DBall&#8230;...Received! Thanks! I've been wanting to try a Cabaiguan!
Smoked........... Received! You are out of control! Thanks! 
VegasSmoker...9101 8052 1368 3020 1141 06
woops........ acknowledged
CareP.......Received! Thanks! 
The Dakotan........Lucky SOB


----------



## woops

Leaving tomorrow:

DC# 0103 8555 7493 8543 9317

:ss


----------



## The Dakotan

Reggie seems to be the only one left ... hmmmmm.

Seanohue....... Received! Holy crap! My lottery winnings or a bomb?!?!? :ss
field....... Received! Thanks! Smoking the PSD4 right now! 
tedrodgerscpa..... Received! Wow! 
emelbee.......... Received! Damn, what a selection! 
jaycarla......... Received! Thanks! 
smokeyscotch.............Received! Thanks! Great selection!
reggiebuckeye.... acknowledged
jovenhut........ Received! Thanks!
DBall&#8230;...Received! Thanks! I've been wanting to try a Cabaiguan!
Smoked........... Received! You are out of control! Thanks! 
VegasSmoker...9101 8052 1368 3020 1141 06
woops........ 0103 8555 7493 8543 9317
CareP.......Received! Thanks! 
The Dakotan........Lucky SOB


----------



## The Dakotan

Reggie seems to be the only one left ... hmmmmm.

Seanohue....... Received! Holy crap! My lottery winnings or a bomb?!?!? :ss
field....... Received! Thanks! Smoking the PSD4 right now! 
tedrodgerscpa..... Received! Wow! 
emelbee.......... Received! Damn, what a selection! 
jaycarla......... Received! Thanks! 
smokeyscotch.............Received! Thanks! Great selection!
reggiebuckeye.... acknowledged
jovenhut........ Received! Thanks!
DBall&#8230;...Received! Thanks! I've been wanting to try a Cabaiguan!
Smoked........... Received! You are out of control! Thanks! 
VegasSmoker...9101 8052 1368 3020 1141 06
woops........ Received! Thanks! 
CareP.......Received! Thanks! 
The Dakotan........Lucky SOB


----------



## The Dakotan

Reggie ... where are you?????? 

Seanohue....... Received! Holy crap! My lottery winnings or a bomb?!?!? :ss
field....... Received! Thanks! Smoking the PSD4 right now! 
tedrodgerscpa..... Received! Wow! 
emelbee.......... Received! Damn, what a selection! 
jaycarla......... Received! Thanks! 
smokeyscotch.............Received! Thanks! Great selection!
reggiebuckeye.... acknowledged
jovenhut........ Received! Thanks!
DBall&#8230;...Received! Thanks! I've been wanting to try a Cabaiguan!
Smoked........... Received! You are out of control! Thanks! 
VegasSmoker...Received! I haven't tried four of the sticks you sent! thanks! 
woops........ Received! Thanks! 
CareP.......Received! Thanks! 
The Dakotan........Lucky SOB


----------



## gocowboys

Sorry. 

0307 3330 0000 9083 7547


----------



## The Dakotan

Seanohue....... Received! Holy crap! My lottery winnings or a bomb?!?!? :ss
field....... Received! Thanks! Smoking the PSD4 right now! 
tedrodgerscpa..... Received! Wow! 
emelbee.......... Received! Damn, what a selection! 
jaycarla......... Received! Thanks! 
smokeyscotch.............Received! Thanks! Great selection!
reggiebuckeye.... DCN: 0307 3330 0000 9083 7547
jovenhut........ Received! Thanks!
DBall&#8230;...Received! Thanks! I've been wanting to try a Cabaiguan!
Smoked........... Received! You are out of control! Thanks! 
VegasSmoker...Received! I haven't tried four of the sticks you sent! thanks! 
woops........ Received! Thanks! 
CareP.......Received! Thanks! 
The Dakotan........Lucky SOB


----------



## The Dakotan

Seanohue....... Received! Holy crap! My lottery winnings or a bomb?!?!? :ss
field....... Received! Thanks! Smoking the PSD4 right now! 
tedrodgerscpa..... Received! Wow! 
emelbee.......... Received! Damn, what a selection! 
jaycarla......... Received! Thanks! 
smokeyscotch.............Received! Thanks! Great selection!
reggiebuckeye.... Received! Thanks!
jovenhut........ Received! Thanks!
DBall&#8230;...Received! Thanks! I've been wanting to try a Cabaiguan!
Smoked........... Received! You are out of control! Thanks! 
VegasSmoker...Received! I haven't tried four of the sticks you sent! thanks! 
woops........ Received! Thanks! 
CareP.......Received! Thanks! 
The Dakotan........Lucky SOB

Thanks everyone for the GREAT smokes!!

Peter, this is done.


----------

